# Best Non-People Puppy Names?



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not big on "people" names for dogs. My very loose definition is a name I would give to a child. 
What are your fave "non people" names? 

Two of my favorites: 

Girl
Shelby, after Carroll Shelby of auto racing fame

Boy
Django, after Gypsy Jazz guitarist Django Reinhardt.

Rafa, after tennis player Rafael Nadal

Luca, after Luca Brasi in the Godfather

Either
Fenway, after the stadium. (this your idea, Jill?)

Wrigley, like wise

Tele, (pronounced "Telly") after the Fender Telecaster guitar

Strat, after the Fender Stratocaster

Any other suggestions?
allen


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

River

Sketch

Skid

Quick

Trace

Cash

Jeep

Ticket

... and of course... QUIZ!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Twister

Divot

Tango

Taxi


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The goldens in our family with non people names:

Selka (after a Ljutic shotgun)
Gunner
Murphy (after baseball player Dale Murphy)
Kinser (after Nascar drive Steve Kinser)


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> Kinser (after Nascar drive Steve Kinser)


I'm sure the guys in the family will remind you that Steve Kinser is a sprint car driver and only had five Nascar starts.

On the shotgun theme (not my cup of tea personally but...)
Beretta
L.C. (pronounced Elsie for L.C. Smith)

Bonsai's a good dog name for a miniature of some kind.

allen


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the name Keeper. Many others like Naughty, too. But I love the name Keeper.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I knew someone that named there 2nd cat "Spare"


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Place names, I love.

Raleigh
Charleston
Memphis
Denver
Acadia
Baffin
Baxter
Cypress/Cyprus
Fender,Strat, Gibson all great; Buckley for jeff Buckley


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> Many others like Naughty, too


I think names carry a certain self fulfilling prophecy. 

And naming your dog Naughty is like naming your son Inmate 76239.

Or your daughter Lolita. 

allen


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

there is a dog at the park who's name is Bucket and i find that pretty funny


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

avincent52 said:


> I think names carry a certain self fulfilling prophecy.
> 
> And naming your dog Naughty is like naming your son Inmate 76239.
> 
> ...


We didnt give my one of my sons my maiden name as his middle name specifically becuase his intials would have been BAD...he was born with a twinkle in his eye...we decided not to tempt fate!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Love 'Luca'

Bryce

Ivy

Maia

Gin


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I see no one has mentioned "Hooch". ROFL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Still LOVE DeeOhGee


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

My neighbour has a dog named "Nugget" which I think is quite cute

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> I see no one has mentioned "Hooch". ROFL


Isn't Hooch a people name?


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

My 4 month old male is named _Fargo_. My husband is from North Dakota and went to school at NDSU in Fargo...you betcha


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hooch
Whiskey
Cognac
Champagne
Amber
Royce
Bentley


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

You could always go with royalty:

King
Prince
Duke
Count
Queenie
Princess
Duchass
Lady
etc.

or with Mythology:
Atlas
Argos
Venus
Zeus
Aries
Hera
Apollo
Athena
Eros
Athena
etc.

just to mention a few...

.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ
Rocky
Jake
Kobi
Bentley
King


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I see no one has mentioned "Hooch". ROFL


well FYI Sutton came back for a weekend visit ...(just past) and He is a "hooch" he'll always be Hooch to me! sorry all the weekend was just a blurr with feet,teeth, tackles...that photos were pointless ...Lilly came to see her brother and sis as well...I had to catch my breath, as when she bounded out of the van It could have been Fallon running towards me ....


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

My Chesapake growing up was Teka


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

We used to have a GR called Spud (British short for potato!)
Our male GR now is called Obi (from star wars fame)


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I am picking up a stud puppy this weekend and I have named him "Toga" . Let the good times roll


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I love people names for dogs, especially if they have a connection to the registered name, but I understand why some people don't care for them. that said, I've always been tickled by my Ch. Birnam Wood's Expedia.com's call name, which is Zoom. It fits her well! I also have a Zoom daughter, named Maybe.

I've also had a Drummer, a Lyric, and a Banjo. (My Banjo was an Irish Setter/Lab cross, with giraffe long legs, and half a tail. He never really walked, but rather sort of half slinked and half be-bopped. He had a short black coat and shed like crazy. He was my college pal and I adored him. )


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> well FYI Sutton came back for a weekend visit ...(just past) and He is a "hooch" he'll always be Hooch to me! sorry all the weekend was just a blurr with feet,teeth, tackles...that photos were pointless ...Lilly came to see her brother and sis as well...I had to catch my breath, as when she bounded out of the van It could have been Fallon running towards me ....


He is definitely a Hooch


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel was going to be called Luca or Ace but after I saw him I decided he looked like a 'Diesel'. 

I have already chosen names for future dogs of mine! My female German Shepherd will be Astra, my male Golden will be Winter and my border collies will be Firefly and Blue.

Yes, I spend time thinking about these things!!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've narrowed it down to "Yo" and "Hey You"

Or 
Ch. Sopranos' Made In America, callname Bing. 

Actually, Chase (as in David Chase) wouldn't be a bad name either.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

If I could have named my dog it would have been "Peaches". Tried to suggest it to our breeder for Pippa's only daughter but she didn't go with my suggestion! LOL!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Hooch
> Whiskey
> Cognac
> Champagne
> ...


funny you have alcohol names listed 
We have had a Chivas (Chivas Regal) and now we have a Bailey. The color says it all here. haha
We've also had a Brutus (GO BUCKS!)
My sister has a Rudy, and I also like my boyfriend's old dog's name of Spike (a boxer).


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I know a lurcher called Teatime, a border collie called Orca, a dalmatian called Pebbles, a poodle called Parker and a labrador called Wedge.

I love what names people come up with for their pets!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> We didnt give my one of my sons my maiden name as his middle name specifically becuase his intials would have been BAD...he was born with a twinkle in his eye...we decided not to tempt fate!


My parents weren't so thoughtful with my sister, Angel. Her middle name is Simone, and our maiden name is Scott.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I will eventually get two pups at once and name them Boomer and Sooner.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sikta would be a good name. 
It's a kind of spruce that's used for guitar tops. 
There is the "Sit, Sitka" problem, though. 

allen


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I love the name Keeper. Many others like Naughty, too. But I love the name Keeper.


I am also a little partial to that name


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

One of my all time favorites belongs to a BC that runs agility. I think the owner did it just for this reason. When your turn to enter the ring approaches the ring stteward calls out your name to make sure you are ready to go. So they stand there and call out loud "*Smart As*". You may need to say it out loud yourself to get the idea.


----------



## jlturk (Aug 5, 2008)

Hands down the best name was Noodles!!! LOL!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I am also a little partial to that name


I think I heard it here first! 

I always laugh when I think of Tucker and Pitch playing together. My neighbors already think I'm saying a fowl word when I yell Tuck, but when I yell to Tuck and Pitch, I'm in trouble. Love Smart AS...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I think I heard it here first!


Interesting enough when we named her Keeper it was not for the obvious reason, I actually never thought about it that way till she was about a year and a half and someone said to me "She sure is a Keeper". It was taken as a play on words as my daughter, Jersey's Mom, at the time was a "goal keeper" in soccer so we named her "Gold-Keeper"


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> I think names carry a certain self fulfilling prophecy.
> 
> And naming your dog Naughty is like naming your son Inmate 76239.
> 
> ...


 
It is so true about naming dogs and self-fulfilling prophecy. I once named a dog Tucker (aka, Tuckered Out) and the bugger would lay down outside the show ring and take a nap....that didn't work out so well.:no:

Then we named our Rocket....and he is just that. He zooms to the front of whatever he does. He is also fresh and likes to talk back when he is displeased. Not a barker, but lets you know he is pissed and doesn't have to take crap from us. He looks at us like "Do you know who I am, how dare you talk to me like that" and finishes it with a single bark. Brat....:

Ruby LOVES to eat , so naming her after a restaurant was more than appropriate although I had no idea at the time. ROFL.

Our newest addition is called Dancer, and she flits about here and there with this beautiful gait like a ballerina, so light on her feet (she was named before birth).

It has happened with litter themes too...I went with pink once and ended up with all girls, the blue litter was 5 boys, 2 girls.

Moral of the story: I am now very cautious when I select both a reg name and call name.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish our Tucker would get all Tuckered out! LOL Shadow is well, my Shadow! The Golden named Naughty is one of Mulder's girls. I happened upon her when doing some research on Mulder and when I saw the name, I wasn't surprised, but had to giggle. I actually emailed the owner and told her about Tucker, she emailed Berna, Berna emailed me or I emailed her, and then I filled Berna in on where Tucker was/is.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Cheyenne
Dakota
Savannah
Sierra
Montana
Denver
Topeka
Sedona

I love earthly, nature names. I guess that why I like Native American names. Everyone thinks I name my dogs after city but I don't mean too, it's just these citites have earthly names. Dakota is my first golden and his name means friend or buddy in Native American, it sure does fit him. Savannah isn't Native Ameircan, it's Spanish but of well it's still an earthly name.

Another name I like is Orian after the star. I was planning on naming my next male dog that but of course I know someone in our local golden club that has a golden name Orian.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Place names, I love.
> 
> Raleigh
> Charleston
> ...


I like the name Memphis.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Some day I may have a dog named Justa. This way was someone says it's just a dog. They'll be right. Justa, my dog...


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Orvis would be a good name for a male hunting dog.

Lots more good names for males than females, which is the opposite of kids.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

My fiancé wants to call his future dog "Crouton"! LOL!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Elf

Moose

Tango

Blaze & Pumpkin (my 2 persians names)


----------

